# How to stay healthy in an office job



## anderiab (Dec 6, 2015)

Working behind a desk for 8 hours a day may not seem physically tiring but it can be mentally tiring. By the end of the work day your usually exhausted and you just want to get home and relax instead of hitting the gym. The main problem with having to work while spending the majority of the day on a chair is your not getting enough exercise for your body. So to help you I came up with a few ways  you can get and stay healthy while at work.

Plan Workouts  –     Make it a set plan in your calendar to exercise at least 3-4 times a week. Find the time for it,  it can be during your lunch hour, before  work or, if you have the energy, after work. By planning it you are making the first step towards doing it.

Stand up and stretch – Sitting for even an hour without standing up and stretching can be a problem. So get the blood circulating by standing and stretching out your arms or, even better, take a small stroll around the office or a walk to the water cooler. Doing so  will clear your head and  keep you healthy.

Drink Water – Keep a thermos of water with you at your desk instead of a sugary beverage. Drinking water is great for your body and this gives you a great excuse to sneak a walk into your hour by topping up at the water cooler. Drinking water also helps keep you feeling full so you won’t be prompted to make a regretful decision at the vending machine.

Healthy Snack –  Plan to bring to work a small assortment of healthy snacks that you can keep with you at your desk, for those particularly busy days that you don’t get the chance to have your lunch. This will also reduce the chances that you will binge on something sugary from the vending machine.

Plan Healthy Lunches – Pack a healthy lunch from home or if you don’t have the time in the morning to pack a fresh healthy meal, scope out the area around your work to see which restaurants are close and have a calorie friendly menu, make them your go to places on busy days.

Take the Stairs – Opt to take the stairs instead of the elevator. This isn’t  a Big secret, its popular knowledge. So just do it. If your floor is high you can start taking the stairs until you get tired, then hop on the elevator the rest of the way. Make it a goal to climb higher and higher each day. Maybe the next step, pun intended, you could time yourself to get faster.

Having a demanding job that doesn’t benefit or support a healthy lifestyle doesn’t have to be the reason you begin falling short on your health goals. Follow these few Tips and you won’t be disappointed.

For More Information > andreiabrazier.com


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2015)

I don't believe it's you Andreia. 

Take a picture with an orange...


----------



## thqmas (Dec 6, 2015)

I'll just wait here, sitting in front of my computer at the office, waiting for that pic with an orange.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2015)

thqmas said:


> I'll just wait here, sitting in front of my computer at the office, waiting for that pic with an orange.



I pulled some Zigginess...lol...it was weird....

fuk the orange, i wanna see DAT ASS...

'Andreia' is hot tho


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 6, 2015)

Next installment...how to avoid going postal and burning the building down in an office job...


----------



## thqmas (Dec 6, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Next installment...how to avoid going postal and burning the building down in an office job...



Ahh, I remember my first time burning a building... (it was the last time too).


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 6, 2015)

I sit at a desk for 8 hours a day for the past almost 12 years..........just sayin 

NO EXCUSES


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 6, 2015)

Popeye said:


> I pulled some Zigginess...lol...it was weird....
> 
> fuk the orange, i wanna see DAT ASS...
> 
> 'Andreia' is hot tho



I knew that Johnny come lately Jr. Brazilian body builder was a hoax. 

mensagebr pm - Hello man,

No offense taken on that whole thing, really. I understand whats your concern, and i will be sending you my facebook and instagram account here on the private, so you can message me there and i will answer you.

I cant take a pic with a orange or apple because i use the forum mainly on work. And those days have been very busy, not much time on the house.

Anyways, i'm who i'am, believe me. Im here just to add with my knowledge and get some more info with the veterans. I think that all knowledge should be shared. 

My name is ******* instagram account @********* facebook is same as my name.

Zeigler - Post a pic of yourself holding an orange on facebook or instagram.

mensagebr - No reply since November 20


----------



## stonetag (Dec 6, 2015)

I have a desk, does that count?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 6, 2015)

Banging a couple of co workers always helps me stay in shape


----------



## thqmas (Dec 6, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I knew that Johnny come lately Jr. Brazilian body builder was a hoax.
> 
> mensagebr pm - Hello man,
> 
> ...



Is it OK if I didn't understand one word of what you just said? Or am I just really tired and I can seem to arrange the words and sentences into one coherent... something.


----------



## jojo58 (Dec 6, 2015)

upper mngmt wants me to come back into the office. I am not very happy about it but what can you do. I think I am going to put a power rack in their little shit gym. FTW. I need to dead lift before work


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 8, 2015)

I can't mess with the desk jobs any more or atleast for now. I used to fall asleep multiple times through out the day behind my desk.. one of the reasons why I became a trainer.


----------

